# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Szene wurde aus manchen Versionen geschnitten



## Darkmoon76 (27. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Szene wurde aus manchen Versionen geschnitten* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Szene wurde aus manchen Versionen geschnitten*


----------



## ego1899 (27. Dezember 2019)

Richtig so. Star Wars sollte für alle sein, auch für Kinder!


----------



## nerdone (27. Dezember 2019)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Richtig so. Star Wars sollte für alle sein, auch für Kinder!



Ich nehme an das ist ein Scherz. So dumm kann niemand ernsthaft sein.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Dezember 2019)

nerdone schrieb:


> Ich nehme an das ist ein Scherz. So dumm kann niemand ernsthaft sein.



schau dir sein Avatar an und die Frage sollte beantwortet sein


----------



## Nasenbaer42 (28. Dezember 2019)

Singapur hatte ich nicht aufm Schirm aber bei Russland hätte ich es erwartet, da sie in letzter Zeit ja gegen öffentliche Darstellung von Homosexualität vorgegangen sind. Weiß jemand ob die Szene dort enthalten ist? 
Ehrlicherweise gibt es natürlich noch schlimmere Staaten, wie Saudi-Arabien oder Pakistan, wo homosexuelle Handlungen sogar mit dem Tod bestraft werden.


----------



## Frullo (28. Dezember 2019)

Ich hoffe, die LGTB-Szene wird deswegen vor dem Disneyland-Gelände demonstrieren


----------



## aliman91 (29. Dezember 2019)

Da wo es mal nützlich wäre politisch Farbe zu bekennen, knickt Disney ein. Der Kapitalismus is a Hund!


----------



## Alreech (29. Dezember 2019)

aliman91 schrieb:


> Da wo es mal nützlich wäre politisch Farbe zu bekennen, knickt Disney ein. Der Kapitalismus is a Hund!



Tja, woke sind die nur wenn sie damit Kohle machen können.


----------

